# What tool is that anyway?



## DLK

Time to play guess what this tool is I bet many of you have not seen one.










Hints:

I found in an old Finn's tool chest.
Manufactured by Henry Disston & Son's


----------



## REO

A try gage for the sockets on a ships wheel that one was easy!


----------



## bandit571

Leather punch. The rectangle on the end get driven through a strip of leather, making a rectangle hole.


----------



## DLK

No winners yet. I'll add hint #2.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

I believe that may be called a "swagging tool" or "swag tool" and is used to set the teeth on larger hand saws typically used in the tree felling industry.

But I may be imagining things . . .

Cheers!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Would it be a pick for playing a hand saw????? If not, I'm done…..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Johnny7

Dave's got it-it's a Disston "Conqueror" Swage


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

Woo hoo!

Cheers!


----------



## DLK

We have a winner. It is indeed a *Swage*. It is a Disston Conquerer size 1 cross-cut saw Swage. Here is an excerpt from the Disston lumberman handbook (A google free e-book)










And an end shot:










Patented in 1872.

I only figured this out becuase when I de-rusted it I could read "Henry Disston & Sons" on one side and "Conquerer 1" on the other.


----------



## Tim457

That's pretty cool. Swaging with a hammer is risky business if you don't want to break teeth off, but I bet this has a better chance of not breaking them.


----------



## DLK

> That s pretty cool. Swaging with a hammer is risky business if you don t want to break teeth off, but I bet this has a better chance of not breaking them.
> 
> - Tim


Thanks Tim. Before de-rusting I thought perhaps it was some sort of bench dog, yet the end looked mysterious to me. It was really good of the Disston factory to stamp it deep so that its identification remains. Now with all the lumberjack cross-cut saw maintenance tools I have, I'm going to have to get me a "big-saw" (there are lots around here) . If its two man, I'll be sure to have you up to help me fell some trees. Lol.


----------



## DLK

Here is better place to read and download the Disston lumberman handbook lumberman handbook.


----------



## bold1

These are used on circular blades for sawmills to maintain the width of the teeth. If your kerf isn't wide enough the saw body rubs as you make a pass and builds up heat. Too much heat and the blade starts to wobble making a terrible cut.


----------



## SirIrb

A BLUNT PLUMB BOB. AKA A BLUNT BOB. OR A BOBBITT.

Got me.


----------



## DLK

> These are used on circular blades for sawmills to maintain the width of the teeth. If your kerf isn t wide enough the saw body rubs as you make a pass and builds up heat. Too much heat and the blade starts to wobble making a terrible cut.
> 
> - bold1


Yes. Not cross-cut saws as I think might have been misinterpreted by my above remarks.


----------

